# "Song a Day" Project



## Mercury (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I am Mercury Band.

Around July 30, I started a project to compose one piece of music per day, to end up with a total of 10 songs (a full album) of piano music. To avoid annoying anyone for religious reasons, I did not compose anything on Saturdays or Sundays.

So, you do the math. Today I will release my 9th song off of the album, which I am titling, "Dark Debut."

I made this thread for two reasons:

1.) To hopefully introduce forumites to my style of neoclassical music (mainly a cross of techno and classical, occasionally using keyboards).
2.) To invite other composers to join this project.

It's pretty simple, actually, although that doesn't make it easy. Pick a day you feel creative, and write a song. Then, continue writing one song per day for 10 days, skipping weekends. For an extra challenge, try to make the tracks flow nicely with each other like a concept album.

Placing deadlines on yourself is a great way to get over writer's block; if you get used to writing things quickly, you tend to get better at doing so. Even if your track sucks, release it! No one is going to look down on you for not writing a masterpiece in one day.

So, here's the link to my project: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWHTW...ure=plpp_video

Note: I did happen to almost miss a day because of an appointment, and I resorted to remixing one of my other tracks. It still has classical influences, though, which is why I'm keeping it on the album. Listening to it does not disturb the flow of the album, but, should you choose to omit it, simply skip song 7 of the playlist.

I hope to see other people taking on this challenge!


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

Only a song a day? Why not one or two symphonies?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This thread is a duplicate, though it seems this topic would be better suited to this forum than the other. Could a mod merge the two threads?


----------

